# My 10 gallon betta tank with water tower



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

my water tower tank i made for my betta.. he loves it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thaGMqE9e2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3FqaiUn3Yo


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> my water tower tank i made for my betta.. he loves it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thaGMqE9e2U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3FqaiUn3Yo


o:
Tutorial?
That is awesome.


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Woah that's awesome! I kinda really wanna do one now


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Now *that *is cool!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I am totally going to do that with my seven gallon tank... o.o once i get it all planted and stuff, that will be amazing!! 

Your tank is super cool, what a lucky betta!


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I'm totally doing that with my next big tank! Time to bug the boyfriend about that setup he promised me XD


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! that is one lucky betta! He must be in cloud nine by now. 

Great work!!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like it c:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

2 questions - 1) how do you fill the tower? 2) aren't you worried about knocking over the tower/it falling over?

It is really neat - If I just had a couple of fish I might do that just to showcase my favorite ..


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> 2 questions - 1) how do you fill the tower? 2) aren't you worried about knocking over the tower/it falling over?
> 
> It is really neat - If I just had a couple of fish I might do that just to showcase my favorite ..


I submerge the vase in the tank until it completely fills and then i lift the vase up by its bottom that becomes the top. The vase tipping over is a big danger to the entire tank, you must make sure it is completely stable, its best to put it somewhere really solid where no one can bump into it or the table its on.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

that is the coolest thing i have EVER seen. I want !!!!!!

I have the same exact tank but it's divided; how cool would it be to have two towers going up?!?!?!? *squeal*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen those vids before, awsome set up.
I love them and love the idea =)


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

Is that a glass vase or plastic?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sowman said:


> Is that a glass vase or plastic?


glass but I would definately go with plastic or acrylic if i could find some...


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Im doing this!! that is awsome where did you find the idea?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

What I neat idea  Also you have such pretty fish and nice clean tanks


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> Im doing this!! that is awsome where did you find the idea?


i actually found the idea on youtube, someone did it with a much smaller vase, so I decided to do it even BIGGER!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I do that with little plastic cups to check my fish if their sick it gets em real close to my face and I dont have to stress them out  Love the glass tower though ! Science is Awsome! lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm, I have a 5 gallon that I think might be perfect for this ... and I have a boy in a jar in need of going into a tank ... with little ones running around the house and cats everywhere I'm concerned about the vase falling though in my house - esp the cats. I can totally see them batting at the vase...maybe if I can silicone the vase bottom to some sturdy rocks or something ..?

A double tower would be awesome in a 10 gallon! Now I wish I had an empty 10 gal...


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

^ I have cats as well. I am going to see if I can make a more stable tower that is some how bolted down; oh and I'll try looking for a plastis vase. If I succeed I'll post pictures


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya know what I'm thinking? Plexiglass sheeting -- have the store cut it to the specs so it's longer on 2 ends, shorter on 2, then it can rest on the bottom.

I think I would leave a bit of air at the top though, so betta can breathe in the tower if needed


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

WOW! Sweet Idea, I might just do that


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

jman828 said:


> WOW! Sweet Idea, I might just do that


just remember to be careful guys.. remember if your tower is UNSTABLE and gets knocked down.. you can destroy your tank.. and harm your fish... take precautions!


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

Im looking for another cheap top for my tank and cut an opening in it for the tower to stick through. I will have to relocate the lights...... I think I have a weekend challenge on my hands


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

hey mohan in your water tower tank where did you get the statue off to the side? i love that and would love to get one.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

thats how my tank looks like! except for decor and the vase. cool!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

SassyBetta said:


> hey mohan in your water tower tank where did you get the statue off to the side? i love that and would love to get one.


the buddha statue? it was from ebay


----------



## toughcookie (Sep 12, 2011)

that tower that you made amazes me!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Really cool idea! It'd be great to set up but my tanks have fitted lights so I doubt I would be anytime soon.

Word of caution though-- don't forget that you've got a bunch of extra water up above your tank at wc time. Once you go past the lower rim all the water in there is gonna come slooshing down into the tank. (Not a big issue unless you normally keep it just below the full water line. I could see you accidentally overflowing your tank that way :C)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW that is AMAZING! I really like that! TUTORIAL PLEASE


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## hufflepuffyfish (Aug 28, 2011)

*Your idea is really cool. I'd llove to try this some day. Thank you for sharing!! <3*


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks. Its actually quite simple.. you fill the tank up with water then you submerge the vase into the tank and lift it up by its bottom that will become the top of your water tower and place the bottom onto something stable that'll still leave an opening for your fish to swim up, with me i used two greek pillar things from petco..


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

and remember, this will work with any size vase, you could even try it with a glass or plastic cup.. to experiment before you decide to go big.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

must. do. this.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys i saw this thread and noticed you guys looking for plastic vases and i found a place that sells some it has like 2 tower-esk clear plastic vases for a low price. they are kinda tapered squares but i think it would look kinda kool almost reminds me of the top of like japanese pogoda houses and such. well hope this help someone and heres the link

http://www.flowersandsupplies.com/9-Plastic-Tapered-Square-Open-45-x-45-Clear_p_669.html


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

SassyBetta said:


> hey guys i saw this thread and noticed you guys looking for plastic vases and i found a place that sells some it has like 2 tower-esk clear plastic vases for a low price. they are kinda tapered squares but i think it would look kinda kool almost reminds me of the top of like japanese pogoda houses and such. well hope this help someone and heres the link
> 
> http://www.flowersandsupplies.com/9-Plastic-Tapered-Square-Open-45-x-45-Clear_p_669.html


nice! plastic would be MUCH safer or acrylic


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that is sooo cool!!! :O


----------

